# Grosses difficultés avec cyberduck



## lulunatch (10 Mai 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde.

J'ai comme qui dirrait un chti problème.......  Voilà

J'ai créé un site via Iweb, le tout publié sur .mac.

La période d'essai étant quasi terminée, je me suis penché sur la question.

J'ai retenu OVH comme hebergeur, ils m'ont confirmé la validation de mon nom de domaine ce matin.

J'ai donc souhaité y placer mon site.

1°/ Sur cyberduck, je clic sur nouvelle connexion

2°/ Je reste en FTP Passif, je rentre la bonne adresse du serveur ftp, le bon login, le bon mot de passe.

3°/ Roule ma poule. Connexion

4°/ Rien : si un joli petit message d'erreur qui me dit "DNS erreur. Echec de la connexion".


Pouvez vous m'aider Siouplait


----------



## richard-deux (10 Mai 2007)

Si tu n'arrive pas &#224; te connecter peut-&#234;tre devrais-tu attendre que ton espace OVH soit install&#233; ?
Si tu as ouvert un compte ce matin, ton probl&#232;me se r&#233;soudra peut-&#234;tre dans la journ&#233;e.

Sinon v&#233;rifie bien que ton h&#244;te (ftp:_siteweb.com_), ton login (_siteweb_) et ton mot de passe sont corrects. 

J'utilise Cyberduck avec OVH et j'arrive &#224; me connecter.
Bonne chance.


----------



## lulunatch (10 Mai 2007)

tu as tout à fait raison, je viens d'avoir ovh, 

il faut que j'attende ce soir.


Désolé


----------



## lulunatch (10 Mai 2007)

Ca y est j'ai l'accés.

Je transfert mes dossier via cyberduck sur le repertoire www de mon espace perso sur ovh, et et et et ..... et ...... ben je pense qu'il faut probablement encore attendre.

C'est frustrant.

moi qui pensais pouvoir enfin aller surfer sur mon site perso : ca coince....pfffeu...h..!!!!


----------



## Fredo73 (11 Mai 2007)

lulunatch a dit:


> 4&#176;/ Rien : si un joli petit message d'erreur qui me dit "DNS erreur. Echec de la connexion".




J'ai aussi un site h&#233;berg&#233; sur OVH et j'utilise aussi cyberduck. Pas de pb.
Par contre, au d&#233;but, il faut attendre 2-3 jours.
Pour le DNS, j'avais eu un pb au d&#233;part. Pour v&#233;rifier si c'est bon, il faut aller dans ton manager OVH, "Domaine et DNS", "serveurs DNS", et l&#224; tu v&#233;rifies que tu aies bien :
"dns.ovh.net" sur la 1ere ligne
et "ns.ovh.net" sur la 2&#232;me
Si c'est pas le cas, tu modifies, et l&#224; &#231;a doit marcher.
C'est en tout cas la manip' qu'ils m'avaient fait faire &#224; ce moment l&#224;, car comme toi, mon site avait &#233;t&#233; h&#233;berg&#233;, au d&#233;part, chez un autre h&#233;bergeur.
Si ca marche pas, tu peux contacter le support par mail. J'&#233;tais pass&#233; par eux pour mon soucis de d&#233;part. Depuis, no soussailles. Ca marche nickel.
Voili voilou.

Bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## lulunatch (13 Mai 2007)

Oui ca y est ça marche,

il fallait effectivement attendre 2 jours.


----------



## luluberlue73 (24 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,
Moi aussi je suis chez ovh, mais mon problème c'est le répertoire www, je ne sais pas si c'est à moi de le créer ou si je dois le trouver, mais ou?? je ne sais même pas à quoi ça correspond. Je serais ravi si vous pouviez m'aider. merci


----------



## richard-deux (25 Mai 2007)

luluberlue73 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Moi aussi je suis chez ovh, mais mon problème c'est le répertoire www, je ne sais pas si c'est à moi de le créer ou si je dois le trouver, mais ou?? je ne sais même pas à quoi ça correspond. Je serais ravi si vous pouviez m'aider. merci



Pour ma part, je n'avais pas à le créer, le répertoire était comme ceci:


J'espère que cela t'aidera.


----------

